# Jeep wrangler warning lights



## Case Plow (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi I have a jeep tj with a sno way and I need help deciding where to put lights. I really want a windshield light bar and put a led beacon on it. Or I bought a amber windshield mount for my jeep and all I need is rear lights. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks, case plow


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

*Rear warning lights on Jeep*

I'm working on setting up my mag mount strobe on an old receiver hitch bike rack that I picked up on the curb. Easy to remove and folds down so I can open the back. I don't use it enough to justify buying the over the windshield mount.

There is a very extensive thread on the Jeep forum that could give you some ideas too.

Dave


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I made this pole for my four wheeler and just stuck a cheap mag mount LED beacon on it. You could do something similar and mount it to the tire carriers.


----------

